# DVD error, no media, Could not open /dev/hdc with libdvdcss.

## _puck_

Hello there. 

Due boot

```

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

```

everything wents fine ... kind of. 

```

coruscant root # cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATA

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATA'

devname: 'ATA'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'ATAPI   ' 'DVD+RW 8X4X12   ' 'B2I7' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) 'CD-RW   ' 'CDR-6S52        ' '6SG4' Removable CD-ROM

coruscant root # cdrecord -atip dev=ATA:1,0,0

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATA:1,0,0'

devname: 'ATA'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'DVD+RW 8X4X12   '

Revision       : 'B2I7'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

cdrecord: Found DVD+ media but DVD+R/DVD+RW support code is missing.

cdrecord: If you need DVD+R/DVD+RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-ROM driver (mmc_cd).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96R

```

it's there. But no program can use it as a dvd-rom. not xine, not mplayer, not dvdbackup.

```

coruscant willow # dvdbackup -M -i /dev/hdc -o .

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Could not open /dev/hdc with libdvdcss.

libdvdread: Can't open /dev/hdc for reading

```

When mounting, it says: No media. But there is a media, it is a Video-DVD, but without css-encryption. I also tried one with, both original DVDs. 

Ah, it is a Benq DW800A DVD+RW with newest firmware 'B2I7' and 8x4x12x capabilities.

With an empyt DVD+R media it says: 

```

coruscant root # lsdvd

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Can't seek to block 256

libdvdread: Can't seek to block 256

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

Can't open main ifo!

```

mediainfo is the following, which lets me guess, the writer is working fine ... 

```

coruscant root # dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd

INQUIRY:                [ATAPI   ][DVD+RW 8X4X12   ][B2I7]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Bh, DVD+R

 Media ID:              RICOHJPN/R01

 Current Write Speed:   8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #2:        2.4x1385=3324KB/s

GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:

 Write Performance:     8.0x1385=11080KB/s@[0 -> 2295103]

 Speed Descriptor#0:    00/2295103 R@3.5x1385=4787KB/s W@8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    00/2295103 R@3.5x1385=4787KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#2:    00/2295103 R@3.5x1385=4787KB/s W@2.4x1385=3324KB/s

:-[ READ DVD STRUCTURE#0 failed with SK=5h/ASC=24h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           blank

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: empty

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           blank

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Next Writable Address: 0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           2295104*2KB

 Track Size:            2295104*2KB

```

dmesg says the following: 

```

cdrom: open failed.

```

On an empty media lsdvd says the following:

```

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x54

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Invalid field in command packet -- (asc=0x24, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Send DVD Structure" packet command was:

  "ad 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

```

Any clues? May it be, that the kernel thinks it is a cdrom instead of a dvdrom?

----------

## KaZeR

Did you install your kernel from sources?

Are you sure UDF file system is enabled? 

Not sure it will help, but it's a start (and my first post here  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## _puck_

I had UDF as an module ... made a new kernel 2.6.2.-rc3 ... compiled UDF static. no luck.

```

thorsten@coruscant master $ dvdbackup -I -i /dev/hdc

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Could not open /dev/hdc with libdvdcss.

libdvdread: Can't open /dev/hdc for reading

thorsten@coruscant master $ dmesg | tail -n 1

cdrom: open failed.

```

I had an Hitachi DVD-ROM earlier in this system (actually yesterday) ... there, DVDs were not a problem.

I also recompiled libdvdcss without any luck. I can only I hope I am making some obvious dumb mistake.

btw: normal cds mount perfectly in that drive

I can say: 

```

coruscant libdvdcss # ls -la /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

brw-rw-rw-    1 thorsten cdrom     22,   0 Jan  1  1970 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

coruscant libdvdcss # ls -la /dev/hdc

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           30 Feb  4 10:09 /dev/hdc -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

coruscant libdvdcss # ls -la /dev/dvd

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            3 Feb  4 10:09 /dev/dvd -> hdc

```

Even when i use the correct device, and not the link, it says: 

```

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Could not open /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd with libdvdcss.

libdvdread: Can't open /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd for reading

(iodump.c) unable to open directory "/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd"

```

When I try to mount it: 

```

coruscant libdvdcss # mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

coruscant libdvdcss # mount -t udf /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd/

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: No medium found

coruscant libdvdcss # mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd/

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: No medium found

```

Ah, and:

```

*  media-libs/libdvdread

      Latest version available: 0.9.4

      Latest version installed: 0.9.4

      Size of downloaded files: 250 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/

      Description: Provides a simple foundation for reading DVD-Video images.

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-libs/libdvdcss

      Latest version available: 1.2.8

      Latest version installed: 1.2.8

      Size of downloaded files: 204 kB

      Homepage:    http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdcss/

      Description: A portable abstraction library for DVD decryption

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## orionrobots

I am having a similar problem with an MSI 16Max DVD reader drive.  For some Original DVD Videos, it is fine, for others(still originals) - they cannot be read or mounted(libdvdcss, lsdvd, xine, mplayer, ogle, vlc).  I have over 30 Original DVD video's - and this seems to occur on a large proportion of them.. Only the minority seem to be readable.

```

serverus home2 # lsdvd

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access

libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss.

libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading

Can't open disc /dev/dvd!

```

However the links are all in place(note it is not a recorder- justusing cdrecord to get info from drive):

```

serverus mnt # cdrecord -atip dev=ATAPI:1,1,0

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI:1,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 1 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'DVD-ROM 16XMax  '

Revision       : '1.12'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.

```

And links

```

serverus mnt # ls -al /dev/dvd

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           18 Dec 12 22:18 /dev/dvd -> /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

serverus mnt # ls -al /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd

```

Any ideas?

----------

## _puck_

As CDs were discovered successfully, and DVDs not at all with me, I tested the drive under a windows environment with the same behaviour, send it back, got a new one, and live happily ever after (hopefully).

----------

## amd

Well.. i'm having the exact problem:

CD's play fine, but DVD's not  :Sad: 

My drive is found correctly:

```
    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x0868-0x086f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: LG DVD-ROM DRN-8080B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.00 loaded.
```

But when trying to play dvd with mplayer

```
mplayer dvd:// -dvd-device /dev/hdc
```

It just sit's there... i can't even kill it. So I eject the DVD manually and following shows up in the dmesg log:

```
cdrom: open failed.

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x54

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Invalid command operation code -- (asc=0x20, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Start/Stop Unit" packet command was:

  "1b 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

cdrom: open failed.
```

I have seen suggestions for upgrading the firmware, but only way I could go into dos environment is to swap dvd-drive with floppy drive. (So does anyone have a freedos boot cd?)

----------

## orionrobots

Ouch - I just looked in my messages - and have the same(similar):

```

Feb 28 17:49:46 serverus ATAPI device hdd:

Feb 28 17:49:46 serverus Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

Feb 28 17:49:46 serverus Cannot read medium - incompatible format -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x02)

Feb 28 17:49:46 serverus The failed "Read Subchannel" packet command was: 

Feb 28 17:49:46 serverus "42 02 40 01 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 "

Feb 28 17:49:46 serverus Error in command packet byte 5240 bit 0

Feb 28 17:49:47 serverus hdd: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Feb 28 17:49:47 serverus hdd: packet command error: error=0x54

Feb 28 17:49:47 serverus hdd: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Feb 28 17:49:47 serverus hdd: packet command error: error=0x54

```

But like I say - only for some DVDs.

Oh - and mplayer likes to hang on in the background long after I have closed the front end.. So always have to do a "killall mplayer" when I am finished.

----------

## Richy

Hi,

i have the same probleme as it is mentioned in the topic.

There is something wrong with libdvdcss, because my non-css dvds are working perfectly..

Any Idea how to get it working corectly?

----------

## sbbeebe

FWIW....

I also have an MSI 16x dvd rom, and can't get xine or ogle to work.   I get the same messages as orionrobots about not being able to /dev/dvd with libdvdcss.  Now for the strange part.  It works just fine with totem.  I do get some random crashes with totem ... I get the crash dialog, but it doens't impact playback (I just can't shut down totem w/o killing the process).

Totem even reports using the same libdvdcss as both xine and ogle.

beats me.

[edit]

duhhh.  /dev/dvd was pointed at /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 and the dvd was in /dev/cdroms/cdrom0.  Moved the dvd to the other drive and xine and ogle both work fine...

[/edit]

----------

## amd

Ok guys, I have fixed my dvd-rom.

Basically I just upgraded firmware and it worked.

So if your machine doesn't recognise the dvd media then upgrade your firmware.

----------

